# كيفية الصلاه في الديانه المسيحيه



## Hanan Hussein (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أعتقد ما عندكم مانع انني احيي بتحية ديني 
وانا احترم كثيراً رأيكم لو عارضتم ذلك وسوف اكتب بتحيتكم اعتقد سلام ونعمة هي التحيه الي تستخدموها صحيح
مقدمه طويله اعذروني 
بس انا اريد معرفة كيف يصلي الإنسان المسيحي وماهي الآيات التي يقرأها
انا عندي الكتاب المقدس وقرأته ولم اكمله بعد و اعتقد بأن هناك ايات محدده يقرأها المسيحي اثناء الصلاه
وليس مثلنا نحن المسلمين نستطيع قراءة اي آيه من القرآن
هل كلام صحيح


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

الصلاة فى المسيحيه هى علاقة صله بين الإنسان والله فيها يناجى الإنسان ربه يعظمه ويذكر مدى إحسانات الهه عليه يطلب منه مايريد ويشكر الله على ما أعطاه له.
فالصلاة هى جسر يوصل بين الإنسان و الله شبهوها بسلم يعقوب الواصل بين السماء و الأرض ( تك 28 : 12 )إنها ليست مجرد كلام ، إنما هى صلة هى صلتك بالله ، قلباً و فكراً .

* * *
الصلاة هى إحساسك بالوجود فى الحضرة الإلهية 
و بدون هذا الإحساس لا تكون الصلاة صلاة هى مشاعر قلب متجة إلى الله ، يشعر بوجود الله معه ، أو بأنه واقف أمام الله كما قال إيليا النبى " حى هو رب الجنود ، الذى أنا واقف أمامه " ( 1مل 18 : 15 ) و أمام الله ينسى الإنسان كل شئ ، و لا يبقى فى ذهنه سوى الله وحده و يتضاءل كل شئ و يصبح الله هو الكل فى الكل و ليس غيره 
* * *
فالصلاة هى عمل القلب ، سواء عبر عنها اللسان أو لم يعبر .
هى رفع القلب إلى الله لأن القلب يتحدث مع الله بالشعور و العاطفة ، أكثر مما يتحدث اللسان بالكلام وربما يرتفع القلب إلى الله بدون كلام 
لذلك فإن تنهد القلب أمام الله صلاة و حنين القلب إلى الله صلاة و عواطف الحب نحو الله صلاة فالصلاة هى الصلة بين الله و الإنسان و إن لم توجد هذه الصلة القلبية ، فلن ينفع الكلام شيئاً


----------



## MATTEW (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*الصلاه صلاه القلب عزيزي 

لكن الرب يسوع علمنا ايضا ان نصلي قائلين 


      9   فصلوا انتم هكذا.ابانا الذي في السموات.ليتقدس اسمك. 10   ليات ملكوتك.لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الارض. 11   خبزنا كفافنا اعطنا اليوم. 12   واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن ايضا للمذنبين الينا. 13   ولا تدخلنا في تجربة.لكن نجنا من الشرير.لان لك الملك والقوة والمجد الى الابد.امين.*


----------



## Hanan Hussein (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لك اخي 
افهم من كلامك هو عباره عن تواصل ليس مهم ماهو الكلام المهم ان يكون القلب موجود
يعني مافيش آيات محدده من الكتاب المقدس ​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> أعتقد ما عندكم مانع انني احيي بتحية ديني
> وانا احترم كثيراً رأيكم لو عارضتم ذلك وسوف اكتب بتحيتكم اعتقد سلام ونعمة هي التحيه الي تستخدموها صحيح



ما في مانع من أي تحية محترمة
فقط مرفوضة هذه التحية مثلا (السلام علي من اتبع الهدي) و امثالها
عموما



> بس انا اريد معرفة كيف يصلي الإنسان المسيحي وماهي الآيات التي يقرأها



الصلاه في المسيحية هي علاقة حية بين الانسان و الهه
يعني في أي وقت : صباحًا ، مساءا ، فجرا
و بأي مكان: في البيت ، في الكنيسة ، في الشارع ، في المكروباص
و بأي وضع جسدي : واقفا ، جالسا ، راكعا ، منحنيًا
يستطيع الانسان ان يرفع قلبه و يناجي الرب و يكلمه و يصلي له

هناك صلوات مكتوبة و صلوات محفوظة
و لكن يستطيع الانسان ان يصلي بأي كلام يأتي علي لسانه
يعني مثل الدعاء كدة بما انك مسلمة يعني

يعني لا يوجد فروض ولا تلاوات ولا اسلوب محفوظ للصلاه
كل انسان يصلي بطريقته الخاصة كما يحب ان يتعامل مع الله



> انا عندي الكتاب المقدس وقرأته ولم اكمله بعد و اعتقد بأن هناك ايات محدده يقرأها المسيحي اثناء الصلاه



اعتقاد خاطئ بالمرة



> وليس مثلنا نحن المسلمين نستطيع قراءة اي آيه من القرآن
> هل كلام صحيح



لا .. غير صحيح
نستطيع ان نقول أي شئ نتكلم به مع الله (ليس فقط آيات من الكتاب المقدس)

فنحن لا نصلي باللفظ و بالتلاوة ، ولا نأخذ حسنات علي الصلاه
فنحن من نحتاج للرب ، و يجب ان نصلي بقلوبنا و ليس بشفاهنا فقط

السيد المسيح كان يوبخ اليهود لأنهم سطحيين و مُرائين ، يتظاهرون بالتقوي و الصلاه

 مرقس الأصحاح 7 العدد 6 فَأَجَابَ: «حَسَناً تَنَبَّأَ إِشَعْيَاءُ عَنْكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُرَائِينَ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: هَذَا الشَّعْبُ يُكْرِمُنِي بِشَفَتَيْهِ وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَمُبْتَعِدٌ عَنِّي بَعِيداً​
و لكن عندما علمنا كيف نصلي فقال


5 «وَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَلاَ تَكُنْ كَالْمُرَائِينَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُصَلُّوا قَائِمِينَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي زَوَايَا الشَّوَارِعِ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ! 
6 وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً. 
7 وَحِينَمَا تُصَلُّونَ لاَ تُكَرِّرُوا الْكَلاَمَ بَاطِلاً كَالأُمَمِ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ بِكَثْرَةِ كَلاَمِهِمْ يُسْتَجَابُ لَهُمْ. 
8 فَلاَ تَتَشَبَّهُوا بِهِمْ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَيْهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَسْأَلُوهُ.​
و جيد جدًا ان لديك الكتاب المقدس و تقرأينه
ولا تترددي بطرح أي سؤال أو استفسار حول ما يقابلك من صعوبة فيه
دمتي في نعمة و سلام​


----------



## Hanan Hussein (15 سبتمبر 2010)

عفواً ماشفت المشاركه الثانيه إلا بعد مارسلت 
شكراً جزيلاُ لكما


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

أما بالنسبه لأنواع الصلوات فى المسيحيه فعى كثيره جدا منها
1-الصلاة الربانيه وهى مذكوره فى الكتاب المقدس.
2-صلوات الأجبيه وهى تشتمل على سبع صلوات تُقال على مدار اليوم. وقد تم ترتيب ساعات الصلوات زمنياً، وكل منها فكرته عبارة عن جزء من حياة السيد المسيح على الأرض. 
يتم الصلاة بالآجبية على مدار اليوم. وتبدأ الصلوات من الفجر وحتى الغروب.

- صلاة باكر توافق الساعة السادسه صباحا، وهي تُقال بعد الاستيقاظ، أو بعد تسبحة نصف الليل في اليوم السابق.

- صلاة الساعه الثالثه تصلى في الساعة التاسعة صباحاً

- صلاة الساعه السادسة تُصلى الساعة الثانية عشر ظهراً (وهي تصلى مع صلاة الساعة الثالثة قبل كل قداس إلهي في رفع البخور).

- صلاه الساعه التاسعة، وتوافق الثالثة ظهرا، تُصلى كذلك في أيام الأصوام في القداس.

- صلاة الغروب (أو صلاة الساعة الحادية عشر)، وموعدها في الخامسة بعد الظهر (قبل حلول الليل).

- صلاة النوم وتصلى في الساعة السادسة مساء (وهي تصلى عند حلول المساء، ويتم تلاوتها هي وصلاة الغروب قبل قداسات الصوم الكبير و صوم يونان النبى).

- صلاة نصف الليل تصلى قبل حلول منتصف الليل.

- أما صلاة السِتار، فهي صلاة خاصة بالآباء الكهنة و الآباء الرهبان  و الأحبار الأجلاء من الأساقفة.
3- التسبحه تُطلق الكلمة في الكنيسة القبطية على:

  التسبحة اليومية: وهى ُتصلى على مدار السنة 
  التسبحة الكيهكيّة: وهى تصلى على مدى شهر كيهك
  تسبحة رفع بخور عشيّة: وتقال قبل صلوات رفع بخور عشيّة.
 تسبحة الأعياد السيّدية
  التسبحة الشاروبيميّة


----------



## Hanan Hussein (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً اخي إبن الملك 
رد مفصل ورائع طبعاً انا وافقت على قوانيين المنتدى ولكم الحق في ذلك بعدم إستخدام 
السلام على من اتبع الهدى
طبعاً الهدى يفهمه بعض المسلمين على انه الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
وهو فهم خاطئ الفهم الصحيح هو الطريق الذي يؤدي إلى الله وليس النبي محمد عليه السلام
فلا تتضايقوا من العباره على الإطلاق
وشكراُ جزيلاً انا منتظره رد على إقتراحي في قسم الإقتراحات وعلى ضوئه اما اواصل في المنتدى
او اخرج منه ولك جزيل الشكر ولن اتوانى عن طرح اي اسئله


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

4الصلوات السهمية
 تطلَق على الصلوات الإرتجالية القصيرة مثل صلاة ياربى يسوع المسيح ارحمنى 
5-الصلوات الإرتجاليه :
وهى الصلوات التى تصلى ارتجالا وحسب الاسلوب الشخصى للفرد.
أرجو  تكون المعلومه وصلتك .........................وربنا يباركك​


----------



## Hanan Hussein (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً اخي سامح 
ولكن على مايبدو بأنني اريد ان اتعرف على اشياء اكثر قبل ان اسأل عن الصلاه 
لأنك ذكرت كلمة قداس و رفع البخور وانا لم افهم ماهو المقصود


----------



## أَمَة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

الشكر لجميع الاخوة على ردودهم.




hanan hussein قال:


> شكراً اخي سامح
> ولكن على مايبدو بأنني اريد ان اتعرف على اشياء اكثر قبل ان اسأل عن الصلاه
> لأنك ذكرت كلمة قداس و رفع البخور وانا لم افهم ماهو المقصود


 
اختي *حنان *

الصلاة في المسيحية فردية وجماعبة.

الفردية كما هو مبين من اسمها هي صلاة الفرد في اي وقت وكل وقت واي مكان وكل مكان.  لا شيء يحجبنا عن الله او يمنع صلاتنا.

الجماعية التي تقام في الكنائس وهذا موضوع منفصل بحد ذاته ولن نتكلم عنه ضمن موضوعك. ولكني اشرت اليه لأنك سألت عن رفع البخور وهذا يحصل في القداس اي في صلاة الجماعة.

ارجو منك ان عدم التشعب حتى تفهمي أولا مبدأ الصلاة في المسيحية.

الصلاة كما قلنا مناجاة مع الرب وهي: تسييح، شكر، وطلبات.

نطلب من الرب من أجل إحتاجاتنا وإحتياجات كل الناس
نشكره من أجل كل شيء 
ونسبحه من أجل عظيم مجده - وهي الصلاة المرفوعة للرب ليس من أجل اي إحتياج بل حبا به. 

ونجد الكثير من المزامير في الكتاب المقدس التي يمكننا أن نرفعها الى الرب في الحلات الثلاث المذكورة.

قراءة الإنجيل بهدف التأمل والحياة مع كلمة الله هي صلاة بحد ذاتها.

أرجو أن تكوني قد استفدتِ من جميع الردورد


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (16 سبتمبر 2010)

We hear God through the Bible and God hears our prayers .....!In return he gives us His grace ,comfort , peaceful spirit, that our soul needs....!He knows the needs of each one of us


----------

